# How do you get banned?



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I clicked on someone's profile and it said banned. Just curious on how one would get banned from this site. I'm not planning on getting banned BTW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not following the rules.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not following the rules, getting out of hand, to spammers.


----------

